# Losi Mini Late Model/Mini Slider battery and gear question



## billb60 (Aug 10, 2008)

I need to verify the the box stock pinion gears in each.

Late Model has a 16 tooth gear and the Slider has a 17 tooth gear.

Also, has anyone else got better performance out the darker blue Losi 1100 packs over the light blue packs?


----------

